# preamp card prepro help



## ramchip0007 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi, I have been buying stereo stuff at yard sales for years because of a tight budget, I started with a set jbl l100s or 4312s with a burnt out 12 and and a old Harmon receiver. Well things are changing for the better. I have a pair of :R:JBL cabaret 4698b they use 18 subs:hsd: and 10"mids and buttcheek horns ,pair klispish KSP 400 the amps are byassed so they are passive, bl stouido monitor bookshelf set, a few pair of bose 301 I think and a set of larger bose interauido 4000 . b and w 601 just one. My reciver is a Yamaha rxz1 I have a ep2500 its driving the 18's I built two sono tubes 32" dia.With DIY cable 15's but kind of don't have the room for them, its only a 12x15 area , I might hang one from the ceiling, but the jbl 18"s are very good imo. seem to have better sq than the sono tube. Yea I know about the tamber matching but this is what I have for now. I need to build a center channel was thing about using a Eminence Kappa Pro-10A 10" Cast Frame Driver I have laying around and get a cd from pe they have a cd that's about half price EAW DN10/1752-8 1" Neodymium Compression Horn Driver , I need some input on this idea . I do have one of those small center mtm a polk audio but the drivers are only like 6 1/2" seems kind of wimpy to me. I have a set of old speaker tables with the marble tops, I think I will sell these or rebuild them with good stuff. My main issue I have two amps besides the ep2500. Nakamichi PA 1 100W 5-Channel and a PA 5 100w x 2. I don't know how to power these monsters. I hooked the pa5 to an output on the rxz1 receiver and only two of the outputs are working , I don't even get any thing out the sub output, so it may be broken. The sound was much better from the amp than the rxz1 to my surprise, I guess the thd rating doesn't mean much. I am running hdmi to tv, optical from tv to recever optical from rxz1 to computer ,it has a good thx sound card with optical output. I have another reciver a sony da7100es so I might be able to use the rca output from it. I seen a msi preamp computer card on ebay MSI 7.1 Channel Pre-Amplifier Sound Card - MS-4141:scratch: I was wondering if this would give me adjustable volume to each channel ? Or should I buy a 7.1 preamp device that uses usb or optical. I don't know much about prepros and such I bet They are big $$$$ ? I think with the mismatching of speakers I need independent volume control. The other issue is ,I need to be able to use my remote or wireless mouse to adjust the main volumelddude::. I need some expert advice :nerd: I wonder how much my electric bill will go up running these amps, They get warm, they will warm the house in the winter. I might just run the one pa1 5ch , the two front mains are only 6" apart. So 7.1 might not fit.:coocoo: I need help.


----------



## ramchip0007 (Jul 6, 2014)

It looks like I can use my Sony da1700es outputs for my three amps to give me 7.1 .I think I will use this in till I can afford a prepro from ebay .Looks one can be had for around $300 that is 7.1 . Does any one know what ones have a crossover and maybe a dsp ? If I use the cross over in the prepro do I bypass the ones in my speakers ? My ep2500 crossover is set to 35hz and I can hear voices from the subs. I did not think voices were below 35hz ? I was watching ironman yesterday in 2ch with the PA5 amp it sounded killer. This will be insane when I get all 7ch working! I now know there is a lot more to an amps sound than a THD rating. I guess that's why people spend $10000 on a amp. Its like a fine violin. The hights were improved and the detail was much better than the amp in the yamharxz1.


----------

